# That 30 point buck



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Had to post this: happy deer hunting

Let me tell you that
you no, it's not so much the heat,
as it is the gosh darn humidity.
You no when u sit there in the bed,
and your just sweaty you no? 
And you just, 
you go to reach for the water on the nightstand, 
and you slide right out of bed 
and the wife says,
"Stop making so much noise! Your waking me up, go to sleep!"
Well let me tell you,
(yeah?)
times like that, 
make me think bout movin up north,
you no? 
(good idea)
Ya I'd do it to.
Course then I couldn't watch the Packers.
You no the Packers are...
Cause I like the Packers.
I'd do nething for the Packers.
Who can forget Vince Lombardi, you no?
Back in the glory years?
Not me, boy.
Yeah nehow.
Gettin to be that time of year,
eh?(yeah, oh yeah)

Ya, I'm a deer hunter.
How do you do?
I got the deer huntin rep n tale for you.
I'm so excited, it's my favorite time of year.
I love to freeze my buns,
chasin trophy deer.
But don't clap your hands,
to the stompin of the feet,
because Yahey's like me, 
he can't keep a steady beat.
no, m mm,

I got the great big knife,
cause the hunting is my life.
It's my chance to drink beer and get away from the wife.
It's the boys night out,
acting stupidly,
say now, "baby, baby, don't you think maybe, how 'bout u n me, ya?
haha (get away!)(ow ow ow!)

Well we partied all night,
never made it to our bunks.
And I was sittin in the tree stand,
on the tree day, drunk.
Wind was blowin 45,
temp 30 below.
I was freezin to death,
then it started to snow.
So I got out from the tree stand,
start headin for the truck,
and thats when I seen it there,
the turdy point buck.

TURDY POINT BUCK?!
turdy point buck.
turdy point buck.
(turdy point buck)

Well, he was 8 foot tall,
weighed 12,000 pounds,
with every step there was a shake,
sh-shakin of the ground.
He was ruthaful, so beautiful.
Strutted right out of my dreams,
he was created by God,
just for outdoor magazines.

Now, I'm not much for thinkin,
no, I dont do it often,
but I had an idea.
(yeah, what was that?)
To put that turdy pointer,
right in his coffin, ya.
(turdy piont buck)

Couldn't get to my gernades,
(yeah rite)
the was in the shop,
my stomach was tied into a monkey knot.
Ya, my only hope was Betty Lou,
she was the one,
a combination AK 57 oozie radar laser triple-barrel double-scoped hit-seekin shotgun.
(turdy point buck)

Ya, the women clappin in the back there, I gotta make that.
Well he was comin toward me,
gettin bigger n bigger,
but my fingers were so frozen, 
I couldn't pull the trigger.
I kicked off my boots,
fired with my big toe,
I was Dirty Harry, John Wayne, n G.I. Joe.

Ya, that turdy point buck,
was only 10 feet away, ya,
still I coudln't seem to hit him,
and he wouldnt run away.
And after 20 minutes, 
when the smoke cleared,
there were hunters on the ground,
and the worlds biggest dear.
There, standin tall n proud,
he looked at me and yawned,
and then a flash of white,
n there he was...gone.
(oh its alrite clyde, dont worry about it)

Then 7 men got up,
n the one fell down.
A big lump of blaze orange,
shakin on the ground.
At first I thought he was one of the boys,
but it was that no brother good in law of mine,
from Illinois.
(only cheeseheads, send him back on the next plane)

Did ya see the turdy pointer?
Did ya see the turdy pointer?
Did ya see the turdy pionter?
Did ya see the turdy pointer?

As we jumped into the truck,
and I'm gonna get that
turdy point buck.
Ya, I'm gonna get that turdy point buck.
I'm gonna get that turdy point buck.
(turdy point buck)
(Hey, there he goes! There he goes!)
I'm gonna get that turdy point buck.
(Come on guys! Lets go get him!)
Ya, I'm gonna get that turdy piont buck.
(Hey grab your gun man! I got my beer, and I got that hit-seeker)
If it's the last thing I do, 
I'm gonna get that turdy point, turdy point buck.
Haha
(tury point buck)


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

DA YOOPERS, ya u betcha thats were its at!!!!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Duckslayer04 said:


> DA YOOPERS, ya u betcha thats were its at!!!!


I think its Bannana's at large or something like that?


----------

